# SHOWJUMPERS BEAT THIS!!



## Charlie Horse (Jul 2, 2007)

That is a big jump, but it doesn't look like the horse is going to clear it with its back legs.

That's just extreme. I'd want a pair of wings before taking it. :wink:


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

Yeh it looks a bit like that hey!! But apprentally it still stood ~the rail just spun in the cup (on the side on the wing) It is like the highest verticle jump ever! So yeh the horse didn't knock it over!! AMAZING 8) 




> I'd want a pair of wings before taking it


Thats what i was thinking


----------



## Charlie Horse (Jul 2, 2007)

I can't believe it cleared that, and that it just rolled in the cup :shock: . Any idea how big that horse is? Especially compared to that jump.

I'd die, just die, I know it. Total insanity.


----------



## Tessa Bear (May 15, 2007)

wow impressive, but unfortunatly all i see is joint problems later in life


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Can you imagine approaching that thing? And actually ATTEMPTING it! Brave horse!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

I'd want a pair of wings before taking it. :wink:[/quote]


Umm I think I'd want a space shuttle or possibly a slingshot or cannon before I'd even consider



Holy dooley its huge!!!


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

Glad you like it!! I would find more info on it except i forgot where i found it  I know its bloody HUGE! That horse deserves a bravery award!! Just have a look at the cross rail and the first rail..... I would be ****ten my pants jumping that let alone another 4-5 rails on top of that!


----------



## firelight27 (Jul 20, 2007)

Holy scrumdiddlyumptious thats big...

Speaking of big things, check this out:










Weight: 1600 pds
Height: 20.1 hh
Age: 3
Name: Tina

Search for World's Largest Horse Tina on google and you'll come up with tons of news articles. She is to be measured by the Guinness Book of World Records on the 28th to be named the largest horse in the world. 

Also, the worlds smallest horse, Thumbelina:
http://www.worldssmallesthorse.com/gallery-edgewood.htm

Personally the thing terrifies me.


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

:shock: Thats a BIG lil pony he he he he he he Good imagin trying to get up on that thing you would need two mounting blockes! And imagin the lenghth of the girth! 1.50-2.00m i reckon!!! You would have to get custom made every thing!!! 

Imagin the POWER :? --- do i want to :?


----------



## Charlie Horse (Jul 2, 2007)

Holy crap. That pony is TINY! And, fake looking, but cute! I wonder how little it is.. Or how it even came into existence. Its like a mini mini.

And I want to hug the big one. So cool.


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

Big hey!! What about any lil stuff/ Does any one have a photo of a lil pony? We have went big now lets go lil!! 8)


----------



## Charlie Horse (Jul 2, 2007)

Eventer Gal, if you go to the link firelight gave, you can see an itty bitty pony.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Jul 2, 2007)

I snagged a couple of pics for everyone.


----------



## firelight27 (Jul 20, 2007)

That second is a differnt pony than Thumbelina isn't is?? Its so tiny its hard to see its markings! They both creep me out. They remind me of my tiny poodle I used to have. I don't know why, but it scares me. lol


----------



## Charlie Horse (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah, I believe the second one is Peanut the Stallion. Tiny horsies! They are both definitely strange looking.


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

:shock: OOOO isn't that so cute!!


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

Check this one out!!!


----------

